# Gaggia classic 2012 Vs 2019 model



## Sam7036 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi I've found a gaggia 2012 model that's got the rancilio steam wand and wondered how that compared to the gaggia 2019 model considering its £250 cheaper I realise I won't be getting the warrantee however that extra 250 would comfortably upgrade me to the niche zero grinder (which is the one I really want) with my budget so basically I'm looking for what you would recommend spend the extra 250 for the new model or is the 2012 model nearly as good and so not worth it to get the new as they're built to last


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

If it were me, I'd go the 2012 and Niche, Although I'd try to fine an earlier one rather than buy a new one. I had exactly that debate with myself in about April and ended up buying a 2006 one from somebody on the forum. The only thing you need to consider is that it might need work. Even a 2012 model is 8 years old. But as you pointed out, £250 covers a lot of repairs and there is plenty of information and help from members on here.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Older Gaggias are better, although overpriced nowadays.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Buy the new one.

A) it's virtually the same as the V1 (disappointingly so)

B) it hasn't had water sat in the aluminium boiler for the last 10 years..

C) The steam wand is better (apparantly)

D) Warranty

E) It won't burn your house down if you forget to turn it off.

Get the old one only if you like to tinker and can justify £50-100 on service or refurb parts it may need (like a new boiler).


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Assuming the older model is in working condition, most people here will recommend that you save the £250. I would look at @ratty's breakdown threads to see how robust the older machines are. The typical work that goes into servicing them is just new seals (£5) and bolts (£2).

The easiest way to judge the condition of the boiler is to simply get a picture. If you see the four boiler bolts relatively clear from rust and corrosion, then there is a good chance the boiler is perfectly fine. Even in the worst case scenario, you can pick up a used boiler in the classifieds (I bought one for £15).

Assuming that all you need are new seals, then you have £250 to spend on a PID kit (if you want), and you'll still have a cool £150+ left.

Then with that £150, you can then buy a second Gaggia Classic. So now with the price of a new 2019 model, you have two Gaggia Classics and a PID 😆


----------

